# Driving to Pittsburgh from the PCD - recommended route?



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't have a re-delivery date yet, but my Perf Center Delivery will probably take place in July. Any suggestions on places to see/roads to drive on the way back?


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am also hoping for PCD in July. I just got word via the 800 number that my 128i convertible is on a boat but I have not yet contacted my CA to find out which one.

I have made the drive from Columbia, SC to Pittsburgh, PA several times but not recently. I took 77 north to 79 in Morgantown (79 takes you to the west side of Pittsburgh). You could do this but you would start 85 over to Charlotte where you'd pick up 77. The first part of this trip is pretty boring - going across N. Carolina. The last part, when you get into the Alleghanys is kind of interesting, for interstate travel at least.

I have not gone this route but if I was to do it now, I would try 26 to Ashville to 81 to 77. (then 77 to 79). That should keep you in the mountains more of the trip and make it more interesting. But still keep you on interstates where you can make time. 

You could also look for a back roads trip but that would turn it into a two day trip, I suspect. If you go interstates, you can easily make this in one day (but not starting at 3pm so maybe a 2 day on smaller roads would make sense?). Or you'd get home real late and miss a lot of the scenery.

I have not taken 26 to Ashville but hope to in mid-July in my 128i. I have a meeting there July 15th so if I can get my little BMW by then....

Jim


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know how far out of the way I want to go. Hitting the "Tail of the Dragon" would be neat, but would probably add 4 hours or more to the trip. We're might have to stop someplace for the night anyway, depending on what time we get out of Spartanburg, after the track and touring the factory/museum and all that. 


Cutting up thru Tennessee sounds good. Maybe I-26 like you said. Or, looking at the map, maybe taking US 221 then route 19 might be interesting, meeting up with I-81 in Bristol. Anyone know if those roads are interesting/scenic?


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

You might try Google Maps pictures of the route. They are top down but could give you some idea of the terrain.

Jim


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I asked at the lunch table today. I eat lunch with several native Pittsburghers but they aren't looking for scenic routes. They did caution that the bypasses around Charleston are bad for speed traps, however. I messed for a couple minutes with Microsoft Streets and Trips and told it I did not like interstates. It still started you off going I-85 to I-77 but then started departing in Virginia to lessor highways. It added an hour or two to the trip depending on the route. The quickest path was the one I originally described (I-85 to I-77 to I-79).

Jim


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

If you take 77 north, the shortest way to Pittsburgh is to go onto route 19 at Beckley, W. Va. and then onto Route 79. On most of Route 19, the speed limit is 55 or greater, except for the towns that you pass through. The New River Gorge is along the way and worth a stop. http://www.nps.gov/neri/
Be very careful going through Summersville, and to a lesser extent, Fayetteville W. Va. along Route 19. "Summersville, especially along U.S. 19, is well-known as a speed trap. In 2001 the police department of Summersville issued 18,133 tickets. Because of this, the city has been seen on several network TV programs including CNN, CBS, CBC, and the BBC." http://deathby1000papercuts.com/2008/05/road-trip-to-the-new-river-gorge-fayette-county-wv/


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

take the blue ridge parkway!!!


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

photohunts said:


> take the blue ridge parkway!!!


Take Hwy. 25N from Greenville to State Hwy 11. Take Hwy. 11 west to Hwy. 276N. This will take you by Ceaser's Head and will be a great drive. Continue on 276N to Brevard, NC. As you are going out of Brevard, take Hwy. 276N again and go through Pisgah National Forest to the Blue Ridge Parkway. Total drive time to the Parkway is about 2 hours and is definitely designed for BMW's. Go east on the Parkway into Virginia.

GT


----------



## Trilla26 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd recommend what tarf said. I visited Clemson a couple days ago and that was the route I took. And yes, be very careful in Summersville. They will ticket for going 1mph over the speed limit.


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

Actually, you can do both the Blue Ridge and the New River Gorge. Just exit the Blue Ridge at Route 77 in Virginia and head north and you will eventually hit Route 19 that the New River Gorge is located on.


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

ENded up taking Blue Ridge Parkway up to the point when it was being worked on (which is Boone, NC,) then took local roads up to I-77, US-19 and then I-79. 

I have to say, the BR Parkway was great driving in the twisties (esp. during a weekday when traffic is low.) The West Virginia interstates (I-77 and I-79) though, are great, 70 MPH speed limits, plenty of sweeping bends, lots of hills. Just the thing to break in a new car.


----------

